# I have 2 JL Audio W7 12inch subs and 1/1000 amp



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok I Am not too good with Stereo Systems, so this is my question........ I have a 2001 Chevy Tahoe and want to install 2 JL audio w7 12" subwoofers powered by a 1/1000 amplifier........ What kind of battery, or capacitors do I need to run this type of set up? Some people tell me to install another alternator to just run the stereo system off of, others tell me that with enough capacitors or the right capacitors I could run this set up>????? I want to know your guys opinion, and last but not least I know that these subs are meant for 1000 watts a piece and if I run the 1/1000 does that mean that I may blow the amp because the subs need more then what the amp is pushing????? THANKS :uh:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

a better battery and have you alt. worked to handle the system. its fairly cheap to have done

as for the amp id do one sub and that amp for know. you will shorten the amps life and do more harm to the speakers. sell the jl and uy an orion 2500 its cheaper and puts out major power

also if you want to use a cap. do so just for show, dont rely on it as a problem solver, its not.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh kool right on for the info, so your saying to have my alternator worked on and that's all I would need ? Because someone mentioned to have another alternator added in addition to the one I already have??? And who does that kind of work on alternators? A beat shop or a mechanic shop? Thanks


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

upgrade alt. and batt. 200-250 amp alt should be good


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Now do I buy a new alternator or do they modify my stock one? And who does this the stereo shop or a mexhanic shop??


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

find a shop that deals with alternators.

a stereo shop will try to sell you a $400+ stinger alt.

you have your original alt. opened respooled, new hardware and such. shouldnt cost over $100 and thats a high price im giving


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

underpowering them by just using the 1 amp won't hurt anything.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 17 2006, 03:50 PM~5260929
> *underpowering them by just using the 1 amp won't hurt anything.
> *



yea b/c heat doesnt do anything to electronics.

you can underpower all your stuff. i'll do mine properly


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 17 2006, 05:14 PM~5261071
> *yea b/c heat doesnt do anything to electronics.
> 
> you can underpower all your stuff. i'll do mine properly
> *


let me ask you this..

what is happening when you turn your volume knob down? that's right, the power output decreases!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I havt installed the system yet, I wanted to know which way would be the best way, when I bought the subs, the guy that sold them to me wired them up real quick to show me that everything worked fine, and my lights started dimming real bad, so I know I need to do some modifications, just not sure what exactly.


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 17 2006, 03:14 PM~5261071
> *yea b/c heat doesnt do anything to electronics.
> 
> you can underpower all your stuff. i'll do mine properly
> *


the only reason it would heat up is because your ridin the gain's or volume to make up for the loss in power (only having 1 amp) 

:uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Apr 19 2006, 02:37 PM~5273150
> *the only reason it would heat up is because your ridin the gain's or volume to make up for the loss in power (only having 1 amp)
> 
> :uh:
> *


yes

so again..underpowering with clean power isn't going to hurt anything


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2006, 03:17 PM~5273446
> *yes
> 
> so again..underpowering with clean power  isn't going to hurt anything
> *


I have the older Rockford 500A2 bridged powering my 12W7 for the past year with no problems. It was a lot louder with 1300 watts though.


----------



## candyman74 (Jan 31, 2003)

that amp on those subs are a perfect combo. you shouldnt have any problems running that amp cause its designed to run from 1.5 to 4 ohms anyway. also jl amps are way underated.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm not a stereo guy by any means but I have 2 13.5's each hooked up to 1/1000 jl's and that motherfucker bangs...they said 1 of them amps wouldn't be nearly enough for 1 of those spweakers so I can imagine how bad 1 to 2 would be..damage? I don't know..I just wanted to post..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 1 2006, 09:26 PM~5352806
> *I'm not a stereo guy by any means but I have 2 13.5's each hooked up to 1/1000 jl's and that motherfucker bangs...they said 1 of them amps wouldn't be nearly enough for 1 of those spweakers so I can imagine how bad 1 to 2 would be..damage? I don't know..I just wanted to post..
> *


as stated several times already...underpowering does NO DAMAGE to anything


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 1 2006, 10:58 PM~5353033
> *as stated several times already...underpowering does NO DAMAGE to anything
> *


It does when you crank the gain all the way up, turn the volume all the way up into clipping to compensate for lack of power... :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 1 2006, 10:06 PM~5353084
> *It does when you crank the gain all the way up, turn the volume all the way up into clipping to compensate for lack of power...  :cheesy:
> *


 that would still not be underpowering causing damage..it would be the excessive heat from the square signal  and the dumbass with his finger on the volume knob, lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 1 2006, 11:10 PM~5353132
> *that would still not be underpowering causing damage..it would be the excessive heat from the square signal    and the dumbass with his finger on the volume knob, lol
> *


Exactly my point, but THAT is where the BIG misconception comes from that "underpowering subs blows them"...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

using a more effiecent box design could allow him to get away with underpowering the subs... ie ported, horn, or bandpass... 

if he is set on a sealed box he should invest in a 2nd or a larger amp 

his stock alt will be fine with that setup just upgrade the big 3 and make sure his batt is in good condition.... 

a friend of mine has a 04? Tahoe that we threw 4 MTX 1501d and a single 1004 in and he has no dimming unless he cranks it nonstop for awhile ( 1 redtop under hood and 4 in rear w/2 runs of 2/0ga and big 3)


----------

